# Shostakovich: String Quartets 7, 8 & 9



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Altius Quartet
Shostakovich: String Quartets 7, 8 & 9

Release Date Oct 13, 2017
Duration58:49
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateOctober 31, 2016 - November 3, 2016
Recording Location
Broomfield Auditorium in Broomfield Co.

4/5R


----------

